# Off Grid Power Upgrade



## OBXHawks

I have a Outback Loft and trying to get this a little more power for off road and off grid. Is there another option (solar, etc.) that anyone has been successful with. Thanks.


----------



## john7349

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Sure, lots of people use solar and generators for dry camping. Just search for "solar" on the top right of this site. Lots of info. Others will chime in on your post, I'm sure.


----------



## Tourdfox

You can't go wrong with 2-300 watts of solar and 2-4 6 volt batteries and a 2000 watt inverter. I personally don't use a gen. Only thing that i cannot run is the air conditioning.last yr i was off grid for 5 months steady. This yr will be the same. Not any problems what so ever with the set up i have. On occasion it would be nice to run the air but so far i live without it. Having a hard time justifying buying a 2800 Yamaha gen or a 3000 Honda for the few times i would use it. If you buy a gen. That's what you will need to start your airconditioner. Those are the only 2 i would reccomend if you decide to go that route.The setup we have is very successful. Been off grid with several units over the yrs. Hope that helps.I'm a toyhauler guy and some day i would really like to see a loft up close.


----------



## Beachnut

Costco has great full size home solar panels, I bought one, it puts out 300 Watts, charges my 2 golf cart 6vdc batts to the point of not needing a generator. Swapped out all the trailer 12vdc light bulbs with LED's that use like a fraction of the juice a regular 12vdc bulb uses. Bought a Naxa 22" LCD TV/DVD player that runs on 12vdc (or A/C) and it also uses very little DC juice. (Installed a 12vdc outlet on the side plastic Cabinet of the AM/FM/CD player to 12vdc power the TV) I bought 28' of like 1/4" stranded cable (From OSH - too thick to cut with dikes), to lock the solar panel to the trailer with (so the panel can not easily sprout legs and walk away), and also 28' of twin 10 gauge wire to hook the panel up to the charge controller at the batteries with. (Lock the cable to the panel with a padlock, Stenciled Drivers Lisc. number on panel plainly, take photos of it locked to trailer each setup so Progressive insurance will cover if something gets stolen, then waterproof quick plugs at either end of electrical wiring for quick connect). The panel works best if you can move it into the sunlight, and not be stuck with it somewhere mounted that ends up being in the shade. I do also have 2 Honda 2000 Gens so if I ever want to use the A/C, I can. I have only used both gens like 3 times, but boy what a life saver to be comfortable in a full week of 100+ degree heat. (Hide in the trailer watching DVD's when its too hot, go out n play when its not!) Also, having 2 gens, I alternate using them on trips where both are not needed so as to double their expected lifespan, plus 2 Gens = near 1/2 the weight of one 3000+ watt gen. (I Still need the gen for microwave use). I have also wired into my home A/C power panel an emergency plug - to a breaker - to back feed our home with the Honda Gen if the power should go out. (One Honda 2000 actually ran our newer home refrigerator, some lights, and the Dish box + TV all at once! I loaned the other Gen to help out our neighbor!)

So lots to think about. Camping is a great way to learn new tricks for the home, too!

Do searches on this site on "LED lighting", "Solar Panel", "Generators", and "Dry camping" for some real education!

Beachnut


----------



## 2011 210RS

OBXHawks said:


> I have a Outback Loft and trying to get this a little more power for off road and off grid. Is there another option (solar, etc.) that anyone has been successful with. Thanks.


Welcome! If you want go straight to solar, i have a very wallet friendly solution.

Not sure what all you use but I suggest starting with lights then batteries to see how much solar you will need. I droped from needing a minimum of 300watts down to 100watts with two upgrades of batteries and lights.

Batteries: 2 - 6 volt. I have the US Batteries US 2200 XC2 and i am very pleased with them.
Led lights will cut power consumption (aH) to no less than 1/5. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Led+rv

Solar kit with lots of positive reviews. 
http://www.amazon.com/Renogy-100W-Mono-Starter-Kit/dp/B00BFCNFRM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1431885014&sr=8-1&keywords=Solar+panal


----------

